# Strawberry Outing on 5-13-08



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well this was another great trip for me. After dealing with construction delays in Daniels Canyon :evil: I made it up to the berry at around 5:30pm and started fishing around 6:15pm or so. I fished from 6:15pm to around 9:30pm using *&^$$%##@ jigs, lol, some of the pictures should give you all the information you need :wink: ! After the incredible day I had on the first day of ice off there is no way i'm going to compare in relation to action. So it was a little slower for me yesterday COMPARED to the trip on 5-12 butt it was still some incredible fishing and bigger fish in general this trip. I hooked 13 and landed 10, like the stupid day before, the first fish I had on got off because I didn't learn my lesson from the day before in regards to my drag  at least this time I fixed the problem after only one got off. The other two just weren't hooked good enough. Still skunked as far as bows are considered :evil:. Looks like I'll have to wait for the boat to go after some bows. After 9:30 I got tired so I started bait fishing and played with the fire till about midnight. I drove around the lake for a few hours checking things out and getting my truck dirty -()/- then left for home. I got home early this morning and slept in. I'm still very tired and this takes a lot of freaking work to post so hopefully it makes sense and the pictures turn out. :mrgreen: The Jazz are forcing me to take a night off from fishing, better be worth it. :roll:

[attachment=12:101nf1hq]PICT0040.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=11:101nf1hq]PICT0044.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=10:101nf1hq]PICT0047.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=9:101nf1hq]PICT0049.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=8:101nf1hq]PICT0043.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=7:101nf1hq]PICT0051.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=6:101nf1hq]PICT0050.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=5:101nf1hq]PICT0052.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=4:101nf1hq]PICT0054.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=3:101nf1hq]PICT0056.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=2:101nf1hq]PICT0057.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=1:101nf1hq]PICT0060.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq][attachment=0:101nf1hq]PICT0061.jpg[/attachment:101nf1hq]


----------



## thepenguin (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice report Uintaman! Did you get over to try Renegade or the SC side? Heading up Friday after work. Probably stay the night and hit it again Saturday morn.

Nice fire. Did you roast a dog?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

thepenguin said:


> Nice report Uintaman! Did you get over to try Renegade or the SC side? Heading up Friday after work. Probably stay the night and hit it again Saturday morn.
> 
> Nice fire. Did you roast a dog?


Thanks, I didn't try Renegade or the SC side, I was having too much fun by the Marina. You should have a great time, good luck! I didn't roast a dog just stayed warm.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. I'm surprised you weren't out on the boat. It's always nice to have a cozy fire though. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice report man!! Those are some fat cuts!!! I'm stoked to try it out tomorrow. The weather is supposed to be real nice!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking cuttys UM! I am making tenative plans to go hit up the berry this saturday from the toons... ill have to shoot you a pm


----------



## krisfish (Apr 6, 2008)

nice pics thanks for the report


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fish! ! How far did you get around the lake? Is there a bunch of snow on the road? Heading out friday. sure could use some info. Again. Nice Fish!!!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice job. I'm surprised you weren't out on the boat. It's always nice to have a cozy fire though. Thanks for the update.


Obviously I would prefer the boat, however, the boat ramp still has snow on it so unfortunately the boat wasn't an option. This was only the second time in about 10 years that I've fished from shore. Catch and release is definately a thousand times easier on a boat as far as I'm concerned. The mud, rocks and shallow water is for the birds or people without a boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> Great fish! ! How far did you get around the lake? Is there a bunch of snow on the road? Heading out friday. sure could use some info. Again. Nice Fish!!!


While I was out exploring I tried to get all the way back to the Indian Creek side, however, I only made it about half way because of some snow in spots on the road. I have a lifted Ford so I probably could have made it but I was alone and not willing to risk it. With this weather I'm sure it will be clear by Friday.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Good looking cuttys UM! I am making tenative plans to go hit up the berry this saturday from the toons... ill have to shoot you a pm


Cool man, I'm leaving early in the morning to get back up there for a few days to finish off the first week of ice off fishing like a mad man. I'll be up there thursday through Saturday on the boat doing some real serious damage to some rainbows! :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics! A really good use of a Wed eve much better than watching the fantom fouls at the staples center and watching the Jazz choke!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post, thanks for the pics any fish is better than no fish....


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Went today. Water is muddy. Bright purple wooly bugger did the trick. As soon as it clears up it will be dino. 2 weeks.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Tryed to post a pm, had all kinds a trouble, Thanks for the head up on fishin the berry. had a tough day last friday. Looked for a big lifted ford at the marina, Howd you do .?.


----------

